# Your best scores



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Lifetime personal bests: 

OUTDOORS, FINGERS/RECURVE (LEFTY)
Field: 546
Hunter: 548
Animal round OLD SCORING: Fingers/Recurve: 560

Outdoors Compound/Release...>NEW TARGET FACE (RIGHTY) Don't remember personal bests lefty...but they were LOWER.
Field: 555, BHFS: 542
Hunter: 557 BHFS: 546
Animal: , Compound/release 560. BHFS: 560....LEFTY AND RIGHTY

American 900: 892 RIGHTY
American 810: Fingers/Recurve: 802, Release/Compound: 810 RIGHTY AND LEFTY

International round 300: 294 personal best. RIGHTY. Haven't shot one of these in a long, long time...nobody wants to try this great round!

PAA Outdoor: Fingers/Recurve: 300 LEFTY. Release/Compound: 300 RIGHTY AND LEFTY

Indoors
Recurve Fingers, NFAA blue face 300 (x-ring wasn't there yet)LEFTY
Compound Release, NFAA blue face: 300 60X (numerous) RIGHTY ONLY...never shot 60X LEFT handed.

Vegas 300 with BabyX counts kept track of: 300 25 babyx ( I think) RIGHTY...I shot 300 on it LEFTY, but X-count was lower.
Vegas 450 with BabyX counts kept track of: 450 42 BabyX (I'm sure). RIGHTY I shot a couple of 450 lefty...but VERY FEW.

FITA: I think my personal best is in the 1380's...been a long time. RIGHTY.

I'm NOT shooting like that above NOW however...since the heart attack and surgery, shooting decent scores is a very hard struggle. BUT I ain't brain dead...yet.

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

> I'm NOT shooting like that above NOW however...since the heart attack and surgery, shooting decent scores is a very hard struggle. BUT I ain't brain dead...yet.


:tongue:


yeah, but how much better could you shoot if you WERE brain dead? i'd love to shoot without my head gettin in the way.

personal bests:

5spot: 300 57x
vegas 600: 594 41x

been a while since ive shot a full field round, but my personal best was on the hunter face at the glen in 04 with a 527


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Field 548
5-Spot 300 51X
Vegas 297 19X
V-Formation 549

My scores are continually improving. Working on the 300 on the Vegas Face


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Field- I think you got it coverd, great shooting. And from what I read you still have the passion. Congrats on your accomplishments.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

swerve said:


> Field 548
> 5-Spot 300 51X
> Vegas 297 19X
> V-Formation 549
> ...


Whats the V formation? And I am with you on the 300 vegas, cant wait to get it done.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I only shoot Barebow Recurve.

PB for 28 targets in competition is 419...in practice 435.

PB Indoor 300 Round was a 271 in the State Championship. Shot a couple 275s in practice.

450 Vegas round on the 3 spot has me flumixed. Best in competition so far is only 392. Don't keep score in practice. LOL - don't want to admit how bad it is.

American 900 round my PB in competition has been a 755.

I don't get much competition shooting Barebow recurve but my goal is always to beat my best score. I do shoot better when there is someone to compete against, who's better than me.

Dave


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Blue face 5 spot: 300 57x's
Field: 542
Hunter: 544


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Whats the V formation? And I am with you on the 300 vegas, cant wait to get it done.


V-Formation is used for The Big Sky Tournament. 600 round on gold face targets. 20 ends 3 arrows per end. Ranges from 20 to 65 in 5 yard increments on the left side of the course same set up on the right side. Shoot it in 10 end halves. The target face increase diameter as the range increases. I don' know the exact diameters at each range, field probably would.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Here Goes:

Release (days of the dark side)

Blue Face - 300, 58 X's (mental misses)
Vegas - 299, 19 X's
Field - 538
Hunter - 541
Animal - 560 (pre dot)
American - 887 indoors, 878 outdoors

Fingers
Blue Face - 296, 41 x's
Vegas - 291, 16 x's
Field - 499
Hunter - 498
Animal - 540
American - 812 outdoors

Arrow


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Field: 558 (hunter and field)
Indoor blue/white: 300 60x
Vegas: 300 26x (tournament, 28x practice)

>>------>


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Field 552
Hunter 554
International 297
900 Round 887
Indoor (Blue) 300 60X
Vegas 300 27X (25X at vegas)


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

NFAA: 536 (in 1991 when I was 15, have not shot since)
NFAA Indoor: 300 60x (done back to back)
FITA Field: 351
FITA Target: 1371
Vegas Indoor: 300 27x
FITA Indoor: 592


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

NFAA- 300 57X (last Winter)
Vegas 600- 595 40X (last Winter)
Vegas 300- 297 21X (last Winter)

Looking to bring those scores up just a little this season.:nod: I have only really put any effort into indoor shooting the last two years. I am undeniably hooked, however. This Winter will be my third full "indoor season" and am looking to shoot some perfect scores. I've been putting in the time so it should come.


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

swerve said:


> V-Formation is used for The Big Sky Tournament. 600 round on gold face targets. 20 ends 3 arrows per end. Ranges from 20 to 65 in 5 yard increments on the left side of the course same set up on the right side. Shoot it in 10 end halves. The target face increase diameter as the range increases. I don' know the exact diameters at each range, field probably would.


Anybody know what size faces at what distance? been wondering about this for a while, never seen it posted.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Target faces used for Big Sky are 40cm(20yd-30yd), 60cm(35yd-50yd) and 80cm (55yd-65yd) multi-colored (yellow/red/blue/etc.) - 3 arrows per target distances ranging from 20yd to 65yd in 5yd increments starting at the 20yd station with targets scored 10/9/8/etc.

40 cm is a single spot vegas and the 80cm is the short outdoor fita face


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

All score in league or tournaments

530 Field
528 Hunter
570 Animal
300-58X NFAA
298-20X Vegas


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Scores*

For some reason I seem to shoot better in tournaments than I do in practice.

High Field Score-532 (a few 270 halves)
High Blue Face -300-47X (I suck worse indoors than out).

Jbird


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like some shooters here.

Swerve- The V-formation looks like a fun shoot. Is the Big Sky the only tourney that shoots this round?


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Field - 555 (I've only shot F&H the last 2 years...)
Hunter - 556
NFAA - 300/60x
Vegas - 300-29X


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Some of mine are from a few years ago...

Field 532
5 spot 300 58X's
Vegas 300 22X's

I am not close to those scores indoors right now....they are my goals for this year.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i do ok in my comfort zone.......fold like a lawn chair under a hippo in tournaments......just gotta fight my way thru it, thats all i can figure out to fix it.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

298 21X Vegas just recently

300 51X NFAA 5 Spot last year.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not close to those scores indoors right now....they are my goals for this year.


Must be gettin older?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not close to those scores indoors right now....they are my goals for this year.


Miss that Protec with spiral cams huh? Yeah. :zip::tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> Miss that Protec with spiral cams huh? Yeah. :zip::tongue:



Not at all....what I am shooting now is the only bow that I have shot that doesn't make me miss one of the Pro Tecs.:wink:

Seriously if I can put in the same time behind the S4 that I used to put in behind the Pro Tec.....people are in trouble... I alomst hit my field high with 3 weeks behind the S4 This bow is sick.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Must be gettin older?


Yep....but I also don't shoot 5 or 6 days a week anymore....if I get that many days a month I am lucky...:embara:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Looks like some shooters here.
> 
> Swerve- The V-formation looks like a fun shoot. Is the Big Sky the only tourney that shoots this round?


As far as I know there is only two. 1st one is held in Grand Junction, CO usually the 2nd weekend in June, the original Big Sky. The second is the new tournament in Mesquite, NV the 1st weekend in Nov.

They are great tournaments. Everybody seems to have a great time and they are well attended. If you want more information check out the website at www.bigskyarcheryopen.com

Some of the guys with more experience might know if there is any other venues using this format but I don't.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep....but I also don't shoot 5 or 6 days a week anymore....if I get that many days a month I am lucky...:embara:


Yeah, I know what ya mean.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

FITA recurve - I enter as AMFSL(Recurve) but don't bother with this peep/scope/level rubbish.

Field: 493
Hunter: 499 (choked!)
1/2 animal: 278 out of 280 max.
Blue face: 296, forgot the Xs


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Its hard to find 28 Field/Hunter in Maryland anymore. We usally shoot 14F/14H.

Field: 558 
Hunter: 560
300 Vegas: 300-30X's
450 Vegas: 450-44X's
600 Vegas: 600-59X's
NFAA 5-spot: 600-120X's


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Hornet..I know what you mean about the S4.. 

My first complete Vegas round with it tied my personal best. I didn't pick it up again for two weeks and then was only 1 X under my best. Imagine what might happen if I actually shot it more. That time is coming. Summer season has ended and my target gets to come back in the store


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Field 537
Hunter 533
Blueface 56x


----------



## Mr 560 (Aug 21, 2006)

Field 531
5 spot 300 48x
star fita 1252
18m 600 rd 572
and getting better each time out.


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

I have shot in Bow Hunter Free Style Limited class since 1980.
Field--524
Hunter--528
5-Spot blueface 300--50x
900--847


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Field: 558 
Hunter: 558
300 Vegas: 300-26X's 
600 NAA: 594-with 2613's
600 NAA: 590-with 2315's
NFAA 5-spot: 600-120X's


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> Swerve- The V-formation looks like a fun shoot. Is the Big Sky the only tourney that shoots this round?


The Badger ProAm uses the same format at the Big Sky Open. Weekend before Memorial Day Weekend in May in Central WI. Its a fun round to shoot.

>>----->


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Top scores...*

Field - 553
Hunter - 554
Animal - 559

Vegas 
Pre baby x - 300
w/x count - 300 w/30x's
450 round - 450
450 w/x's - 450 w/58x's

FITA - 1395

American
810 - 810 3 times

5-spot - 300 59x's

All shot in the FSUL division


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

practice vegas rounds
score- 298-12x
x count- 297-23x and 295-23x

w/ hunter setup
296-12x

obt barn
294-15x

only shot a couple 5 spot rounds high was 299 w/ ~40x's


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

300 60x....blue face
not sure about field and vegas....they werent worth remembering..lol
shoot the fita east once...did pretty good for my first time and last time...cant remeber that score either....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*All BHFS*

Field 524
Indoor 299 52Xs


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Old Field Faces: Field 560; Hunter 560; animal 560. First and only 1120 shot at Texas State Field Range (field and hunter round)

New Field Faces: Field 554; hunter 558; animal 581

Vegas 300 w 27xs

Indoor 300 with 58xs


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Almost embarrased to post this one. Looks like I need to practice more to get even close to most of you.

High Score 5-spot: 294 - 24X


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Field- 528
Hunter- 535 (Though I carded a 515-I shot a 4x 20 in the wrong target...I still count it...)
Animal- 567 with dots, 560 without
Vegas- 297 (Not sure of x's) in competition, but cranked out a 299 the other day in practice
NFAA- 300 42x though I have 50+X 299 games (When I pop a blue one early then I can relax you know...)


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Field round-558
Hunter round-557
Vegas-300-29x 
Vegas practice 300-30x
NFAA-300 60x (At Nats and practice)
NAA 23- 593.
FITA-1389 
FITA 450-450 with 43x

I'm no Hasbeen but still OK for a pilgrim


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Field round-558
> Hunter round-557
> Vegas-300-29x
> Vegas practice 300-30x
> ...


But you did win a car  and you still hold the Mid Atlantic FITA record.:wink:

We are gonna have to find someone to give that thing a run....


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Field round-558
> Hunter round-557
> Vegas-300-29x
> Vegas practice 300-30x
> ...


Your a Has-Been and a Been-There all rapped up in one.:tongue:

Skip the Pilgrim your the Turkey.:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't think I'm worth of this forum......

Never shot a field round.

Never impressed myself enough with a Vegas score to remember it.

5-spot 298, 43 X


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I don't think I'm worth of this forum......
> 
> Never shot a field round.
> 
> ...


If you don't remember it how are you gonna know when you are getting better. :noidea: Just flinging arrows is a waste of time.:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you don't remember it how are you gonna know when you are getting better. :noidea: Just flinging arrows is a waste of time.:wink:


Don't you worry none there BH. When I quit punching arrows into the 8 ring I'll know I'm improving. I think I've shot 3 vegas rounds in my life. Usually I'm still screwing with my setup. This year I have the S4 set up with dedicated accessories so when it is set, it will stay that way. I will do better in my clubs indoor leagues this year.....


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> But you did win a car  and you still hold the Mid Atlantic FITA record.:wink:
> 
> We are gonna have to find someone to give that thing a run....


Ah yes the FIRST car........... As for the record.... If you say so  It was raining that day....... See how dedicated I was once!:tongue::wink: 

It hasn't left the garage since the Minx stole it......:wink:



WV Has Been said:


> Your a Has-Been and a Been-There all rapped up in one.:tongue:
> 
> Skip the Pilgrim your the Turkey.:wink:


Some are the hunted even when they are the hunter........... I guess that would be me  

Mark 11-01 thru the 4th on the calendar I will be at the cabin rebuilding it those days....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Ah yes the FIRST car........... As for the record.... If you say so  It was raining that day....... See how dedicated I was once!:tongue::wink:


I know the details....the person that tied you for the 70m record is a buddy of mine.....you know the loud mouthed red head guy.:wink:

I say you give it another go this year....


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know the details....the person that tied you for the 70m record is a buddy of mine.....you know the loud mouthed red head guy.:wink:
> 
> I say you give it another go this year....


Could be a possibility.... When is it??????????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Could be a possibility.... When is it??????????


I think that this year it was in the end of July, I was going to shoot it but it feel on the same weekend as my family reunion. I believe that there were 3 FITA events there this year. 

But you better push it up a little higher now that Willet has joined the white pants crew....we don't need a Dark Sider having the Mid Atlantic record.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

UUUUHHHHH OOOOHHHHh

I just checked the results from the last FITA shoot.....Darrin you aren't the record holder anymore. Willet kind of....UUUHHHMMMM Detroyed the mark....He shot a 1402 at Mids and a 1404 at the Va States :faint: We have some work to do :doh:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

BHFS NFAA 300 59x 
Vegas 300 27 x
Vegas 600 48x
Field 541 

Free Style: Field 543
FITA 1385


----------



## wcugoferdude (Oct 2, 2007)

five spot... 300 50xs.. did it tonite while practicing with some friends


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Barebow scores*

Vegas 300.............289
NFAA Blue Face......298
NFAA Hunter..........498
NFAA Field.............485
900 American.........824
NFAA Animal..........540
NFAA 14 Field/14 Hunter....500 (in practice)
14-Field (in a league) 260.


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

Good shooting everyone! Its nice to have a forum like this.

Here's my best...

NFAA 5 Spot - 300 60X (Several times, all practice rounds)

Vegas - 600 50x (300 28x first half, did this in a tournament)


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BHFS
NFAA 5 spot, competition 300 58X, practice 300 60X
Vegas - I think it's 300 25+ x's


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

My high scores I remember through the years...don't have all my field scores or fita scores written down....wish I would have kept track of those but have been in the 550's field and 1360's fita outdoor and 590's fita indoor.


AMFS

NFAA Indoor - 300 60x (in practice, tournaments, and nationals)
Vegas - 300 29x (practice) 300 27x (tournament)
900 round - 891

AMBHFS

NFAA Indoor - 300 60x

Youth BB

NFAA Indoor - 289

Cub Barebow

NFAA Indoor - 299


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you don't remember it how are you gonna know when you are getting better. :noidea: Just flinging arrows is a waste of time.:wink:


OK BH. I have a benchmark for the Vegas face. 298 with 15x that I shot last night. :thumbs_up

Sad part is it was dark and raining so I shot it in my garage from 12 yards.....:thumbs_do


----------

